# Some wood in upper taylor....



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

thanks for the the update, that stretch below whitewater was all i could not see on monday. are the trees there blocking msot of the channel? if so, then the commercial boys will more than likely yank those out. if it impedes the rafter traffic even one little bit they will get in there and get it out.

how was the rest of your float, good levels all around?


----------



## sandoz (Jul 13, 2005)

The rubber bumper boys and girls will get to have some fun with chainsaws and pulleys! Normal taylor run other than my sac being brushed with snow as I post holed down to the put-in! A seal launch would have been nice but alas I did not want to Mach into 8" of water...........


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

oh you can bet vito and his crew will be all smiles when they fire up their chainsaws.....the usually are! get dewey and mirrolli in there, they'll make quick work of it and save ya enough for some waterlogged firewood to boot!


----------

